# So torn over direction to go on a smoker......



## bgaviator (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello,

I currently own a Smoke Hallow combo gas/charcoal grill and offset smoker.  I've had it for about 4 years now, and the charcoal basket is starting to rust away, and of course I can't find replacement parts for it anywhere.  I assume with these cheap units they just expect you to buy a new one.  I've only tried smoking on it once or twice, and it was a total pain.  

I'm really interested in getting into smoking.  I also enjoy grilling with charcoal.  Even though my Smoke Hallow has a propane side, I never use it.  

I really want an ultimate solution.....something that will handle both my grilling and smoking needs.....BUT, I don't really want multiple units on my deck.  I want to conserve space.  

So.....

I'm thinking either A).....saving up for a Kamodo Joe Big Joe (my small family could get away with the smaller Joe, but I want that ceramic fire box divider the big one comes with.)

Or...

I've seen a lot of praise for this Slow and Sear add-on for Weber Kettles.....I could go the kettle route...maybe a Weber Performer series so I get the side table.....and then add a Slow and Sear. 

I honestly don't know how much I will end up smoking.....I have a feeling I won't actually do it as often as I dream of doing it.  I have a very crazy work schedule.

I will honestly just be grilling much more than smoking anything. 

So I'm not sure which way to go.....save up and just go big and get the Kamodo and be done with it....

Or spend less, get a quality kettle and have an accessory that allows me to smoke the few times I would actually get around to doing it.  

Also....I had considered a Smokey Mountain, but like I said, I don't want multiple units on my deck, and since the Mountain is just primarily a smoker, I don't know if I would like that option.  Thanks.


----------



## jasper7 (Jun 28, 2016)

I've got the 22.5 weber kettle and find it to be a great grill.  I do a lot of smoking on it as well, I don't have the slow'n'sear but they seem like a good idea.  My kettle is three years old, but when I clean it up it looks like new.  Good luck on the search for a new bbq.


----------



## damascusmaker (Jun 28, 2016)

Consider the Akorn. 200 to 700.


----------



## gomez93 (Jun 28, 2016)

I'll second the Weber kettle, go with the 22" or 26". Probably the most versatile cooker there is and lots of attachments available.
They can be set up for direct grilling, indirect smoking, or both at the same time.
My profile pic is sausage, eggs, and hash browns all cooked on a 22" kettle just as an idea of what they can do


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 28, 2016)

Ya can't beat a Weber!

Al


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 28, 2016)

Weber kettle will fit your needs IMHO, I've used one for years to grill steaks and burgers and BBQ big cuts of meat. Very easy to use and get good results.

Here's a link to my last pork butt on the kettle-

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/248423/started-at-7am-will-my-butt-be-done-by-3pm#post_1579995


----------



## shoebe (Jun 28, 2016)

I have a WSM and a performer. Before I got the WSM I smoked a lot of meat on the performer. It is very versatile and last a long time (mine is over 10 years old). Going to use my vortex tonight and do some wings...Weber is hard to beat.


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jun 28, 2016)

yea I own a Masterforge from Lowes, it's a propane smoker that goes for like 175, does really well when I want to do larger amounts of meats. Than I even scored a 55 gallon, barrel grill for cheap on craigslist.

BUT, I than purchased a 22.5 Weber a couple months ago and I can easily say that I use that the most out of any of my toys lol.

Just bought the Vortex, still on route to my home. saw the cast iron grates you can use for the weber and I'm super tempted to buy that also, heard from others that the product will last for decades. Also from what I've seen at my grandparents, Webers will seriously last for 10+ years with little to no maintenance.   My grandparents have had theirs for 20+ years, and even though they don't use it as much as I do, it's still solid!


----------



## b-one (Jun 28, 2016)

Get a Weber kettle.


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 28, 2016)

For what it's worth, I have about 14 different different grills and smokers and time and time again, I come back to the Weber kettle.  Will I sell the rest of them and only use the Weber? Of course not because I like to mess around with different set ups, different fuels, etc.  But whenever I play that "desert island" game with my BBQ friends, I alway say that I would pick the Weber 26.  It is great for just about everything, even without any of the accessories (which I do have plenty of and they are great too).  If it is in your budget, get a Weber 26 and then go on craigslist and get a 22, and an 18, and a smokey joe, and performer setup.  hahah wait...don't turn into a junkie like me.


----------



## bgaviator (Jun 29, 2016)

wow....I didn't expect so much love for the Weber....I mean, I know it's a great grill, but I thought for sure everyone would push me towards a Kamado type grill.


----------



## gomez93 (Jun 29, 2016)

The Kamados are great grills. I have 2 of the Big Steel Kegs that I'd be happy to sell because while they are great grills and pretty good smokers if you can control the heat, if it gets too hot for smoking it's going to be a looong wait for it to cool down again. The Weber is easier to control at a fourth the cost. That's a lot of charcoal and meat :)


----------



## garvinque (Jun 29, 2016)

Just like everyone else said you can't go wrong with a weber!  I have a Jumbo Joe with a Cajun Bandit Stacker and the company also has it in the 22.5 kettle size converts the grill into a great smoker. Here's a pic of mine.













bbq 030.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jun 29, 2016


















bbq 033.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jun 29, 2016





   I hope this helps!!  All stainless steel construction.


----------



## bgaviator (Jun 30, 2016)

if I decide to go the weber performer/slow n sear route, will I have to mod the weber to be able to have a temp probe for the meat and grate temp?  Or can the probe cables go under the lid just fine?  I don't want to have to do any drilling, so if I'd have to mod it, forget it.


----------



## ginny larson (Jun 30, 2016)

YOU CAN ALWAYS MAKE A HOME MADE SMOKER ahhaha sorry for caps . A smokerany size is great but if your cooking alot of food at one time you need big with room. so its totally up to you. I have seen many homemade ones out of metal trash cans or filing cabinets and a electric hot plate. some use charcoal and some use all different things. search grilling and smoking in youtube. until you decide what you want the sky is the limit.


----------



## ginny larson (Jun 30, 2016)

once you adapt to the flavors you will want to have it everyday. I love smelling the smoker cooking . low and slow is always best.


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jun 30, 2016)

bgaviator said:


> if I decide to go the weber performer/slow n sear route, will I have to mod the weber to be able to have a temp probe for the meat and grate temp?  Or can the probe cables go under the lid just fine?  I don't want to have to do any drilling, so if I'd have to mod it, forget it.


The lid seems to still close tightly when I leave my cables hanging out, they're like diamond braided or whatever crazy material those Maverick Grill Mates use, so I'm not worried about breaking them. They bend every direction you want, so I'm not the least bit concerned about a 5 lb lid sitting on them constantly.

I have the grate thermometer off to the side near where I offset cook my meats, that way it's not interferring but also gives an accurate temp since my lid thermometer is typically over the coals, so 450 on the coal side is actually like 375 on the food side lol


----------



## ginny larson (Jul 1, 2016)

thats still a little hot for me. better to have tender low and slow then to cook to fast and get tuff meat if the probe bothers you then don't use it . go but the gauge you have on grill and check meat every so often with the probe


----------



## ginny larson (Jul 1, 2016)

you can alway check out Brinkman smokers on there site some are only around 50 bucks or the master grill electric one has remote control with probe temp


----------



## mossymo (Jul 1, 2016)

If you are interested in a Vortex for your kettle or kamado grill and have a Facebook account, here is a group of over a thousand Vortex owners that share the several different methods of cooking they do with direct and indirect heat from a Vortex. www.facebook.com/groups/1039201796130256


----------



## ginny larson (Jul 12, 2016)

I think in direct is good I had put to much charcoal in my smoker and almost burnt up boston butts with grease dripping on it


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 13, 2016)

Ginny Larson said:


> I think in direct is good I had put to much charcoal in my smoker and almost burnt up boston butts with grease dripping on it


You need to put a foil pan directly under the butt, it will also help establish the path of your charcoal ring-













Bday (2).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ May 25, 2015






Lit coals go in the open area on the left of the ring.


----------



## ginny larson (Jul 13, 2016)

my smoker is not like yours mine is like the brinkman and with a homemade bottom since the bottom rusted away.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 13, 2016)

Ginny Larson said:


> my smoker is not like yours mine is like the brinkman and with a homemade bottom since the bottom rusted away.



When you said "indirect" in your other post I assumed you had a kettle... in your case you can put the butt in the foil pan to eliminate the dripping.


----------



## sauced (Jul 19, 2016)

I am a little late to the party but......

Get the Weber 22" and buy the slow n sear. I have this and it turns out some pretty amazing smoked butt, briskets, ribs and chicken. The slow n sear will give you an easy 8 hours of cooking and smoking before you need to add any more coals.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 19, 2016)

Sauced said:


> I am a little late to the party but......
> 
> Get the Weber 22" and buy the slow n sear. I have this and it turns out some pretty amazing smoked butt, briskets, ribs and chicken. The slow n sear will give you an easy 8 hours of cooking and smoking before you need to add any more coals.


FWIW I can get 10 hours plus of cook time using the "snake" method, when I cook at 250°, with out using any special equipment. YMMV.


----------



## tjdcorona (Jul 24, 2016)

My set up is a Masterbuilt - elite series. I bought at Lowes, and yesterday they sell for 189.

Ive had it for 2 yrs and Ive never had a beeter smoker. The Amaze-n pellet smoker gives the best smoke youll ever get on meat, and you can do a 12 hr smoke and never have to worry about it.

Get the remote temp sensors, set in house and just wait for it to beep. You can also check the meat temp with the probe that comes with it - great for cooking two different meats at once in the smoker.


----------



## tjdcorona (Jul 24, 2016)

Ive had that happen and its a real downer to see your dinner that smelled so good go up in smoke!


----------



## lemans (Jul 24, 2016)

Here is the word from NJ. If you can't do it on a Weber kettle it can't be done! One of most versatile grill ever made. And with all the new (After market) toys available you can't miss.. Get a 22 or a 26 , a vortex and contact Todd at Amazin products and get a 12 inch tube and some pellets.. You will never look back!


----------



## sauced (Jul 25, 2016)

I have a Weber 22" Kettle and added the slow n sear and it turns out some fantastic que!! Only drawback is lose space. But have done ribs, in a rib rack, 9lb butt for pulled pork, Whole chickens and a 8 lb brisket.


----------



## tjdcorona (Jul 30, 2016)

That was the smoker I almost went with - like everyone ha said - they are bullet proof and hard to beat with all the versatility they offer!


----------

